# Mayor Lane night trip



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to try it again. 
Parking lot 22 at Fort Pickens. I am able to go Tuesday or Wednesday night.

Not sure if I can trust swell info again. But they are saying 0-1' for tomorrow.
Tonight is flat. Go figure! I have to work. 
Anyone else want to try it?


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

We will have too see. I would feel more comfortable with more than just us. I could see it getting a little freaky out in the gulf at night. If we cant get more I dont know if I got the balls to go.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm down to try again, either night. I will even try to get a night owl pass so you don't have to haul my kayak again. If I got there at 630, would they still sell me a pass?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I wanna go but I don't have no lights. I need some snapper I've been just about skunked the last two trips around the barges


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jmunoz said:


> I wanna go but I don't have no lights. I need some snapper I've been just about skunked the last two trips around the barges


I just got a 3 foot strip of 12 volt waterproof led lights in the mail from ebay that are bright as hell if you want to borrow those. Would hate to see you miss out over just needing lights.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay they are very tight on when they sell night owl passes. 

Oh and I do not want to get in that bands on the beach traffic again. So lets avoid 7pm all together.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Hell i wouldnt be able to go till almost 10. Maybe too late to get out, fish, and come back. Oh well.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Jay39833 said:


> I'm down to try again, either night. I will even try to get a night owl pass so you don't have to haul my kayak again. If I got there at 630, would they still sell me a pass?


Only sell them till 2pm and only certain days I think.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Jay they are very tight on when they sell night owl passes.
> 
> Oh and I do not want to get in that bands on the beach traffic again. So lets avoid 7pm all together.


We could go Wednesday night if you still want to get out at daylight but avoid the band traffic. If that works for the other guys, I'm fine either night. Working on an evil plan to get me a night owl pass tomorrow, if they sell them on Tuesdays.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

I believe they sell the night owl passes 9am-2pm Sunday-Thursday. Not at the gate, but at the first ranger station on the right. (Across from Laguna Beach)


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

If you get a night owl pass and DONT lose two hours of work, you did something wrong....


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> If you get a night owl pass and DONT lose two hours of work, you did something wrong....


Going to get my pass right now, but I'm salary, I won't be losing the 2 hours! But yeah, they certainly don't give you any convenient times for the working man to get the pass


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay check the surf out.


----------



## HarleyFisher (Jul 9, 2013)

*Lot 22*

I have been gone for a few years. While I was gone I sold everything with a motor.  Now I have a Hobie outback and would like to go in the gulf. 

Has anyone figured out when and where you might be going out in the next couple of days?


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Pretty calm out here right now 12:30. South winds around 10-15. Light chop. No white caps.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

We are going this evening. Lets beat the Bands on the Beach Traffic and try to be at Ft Pickens by 6 or 6:30. Harley you are welcome to join us!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

New plans. We are meeting at 8. So far three yaks going.


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

If you guys wouldn't mind some more company I'd be down to get out tonight. I've been dying to get out at night. Way I look at it the more folks the safer...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

T.Hearn said:


> If you guys wouldn't mind some more company I'd be down to get out tonight. I've been dying to get out at night. Way I look at it the more folks the safer...


Come on! If you do not have a night owl pass then we will have to ferry you and your kayak into Ft Pickens.


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

Dang! Been meaning to get one but they only do it wed thurs for like 3 hours in the morning and of course im working... I would hate to be a burden on you guys but how would ya go about ferrying me in?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Just load your yak on a truck and bring it in. You will have to park at Chicken Bone


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

I want to go, but I've been drinking at the beach most of the day. Good luck to you guys. Post your catches so we can see what we missed.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Park at chickenbone by the bathroom and one of us would either load you up on our way or run to the launch drop off our yak and come back and load you up in our truck.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dang Dang said:


> I want to go, but I've been drinking at the beach most of the day. Good luck to you guys. Post your catches so we can see what we missed.


Your typing isn't slurred at all, you are plenty sober enough to fish!


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll be there in a green Toyota Tacoma. I appreciate y'all going through the trouble of helping me out. See ya there at ~7:45.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Stay away from Chase and bayfront, traffic if something fierce, just sat there over 20 minutes coming from 110. Lots of cars on the bridge but it is moving good.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Jason, I got you beat from last weeks 3mb traffic nonsense. I just got out of my truck on the hump, along traffic to tell the kids in the car behind me that if he put the hood of his car under my kayak again I was going to kick his ass. They got in the left lane and drove past me


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Jay still got those pinfish? If so bring um.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

COALTRAIN said:


> Jay still got those pinfish? If so bring um.


I brought half a gallon of frozen pin fish, some white trout and bonita strips. Just caught a few bull minnows, pin fish and a tiny mullet.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

COALTRAIN said:


> Jay still got those pinfish? If so bring um.


Will trade bait for beer!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Fireants INSIDE my yak. Yak table just collapsed. So far this trip is starting good!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay39833 said:


> Will trade bait for beer!


Jay. You know better....


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm here. Traffic was killer


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope its going good yall


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

COALTRAIN said:


> We will have too see. I would feel more comfortable with more than just us. I could see it getting a little freaky out in the gulf at night. If we cant get more I dont know if I got the balls to go.


You have no idea . 
Seas can get nasty quick, but I believe we have really good water for the next week. 1 and 2 forcast for the next 7 days


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Alright well I didn't catch shit. But a few other people did. Let's post some pics up Jay and Jason. Plus fished with a couple new guys Tyler and Harley it was good meeting you guys. Lucky me I got to work today .


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

what time did y'all stay out there fishing?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

aquatic argobull said:


> what time did y'all stay out there fishing?


Another hour and we could have seen the sunrise.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

COALTRAIN said:


> Alright well I didn't catch shit. But a few other people did. Let's post some pics up Jay and Jason. Plus fished with a couple new guys Tyler and Harley it was good meeting you guys. Lucky me I got to work today .


I don't know what Cosltrains problem was, the first were hot! I can't get pictures to attach right now, it keeps saying forum runner is crashing. Must be too much awesomeness for this post to handle.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Another hour and we could have seen the sunrise.


We did see sunrise! Granted it was driving out of Pickens, but definitely a long night.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Yea Im fired up now. I need some redemption before the end of snapper season. I may try Thursday night Im not sure if I can get a crew to go that late. I cant get off till 8 so wouldnt get there till 10. Still may try though say its going to be flat but we will see.


----------



## HarleyFisher (Jul 9, 2013)

*Long night*

It was a long night, especially for an old geezer like me. Took a little swim on the launch, did a Turtle when I hit the beach. Snagged something on my shorts and pulled the yak all the way over. Everything was fine and leashed off except my pedal drive which I did not notice I was missing until I was on the beach. Had to go back out in chest deep water with my underwater light to find it. 
I found it in about five minutes but it was scary there for a bit. All told for the night two red snapper one slot red and a great time. 
Put my head on the pillow at 4 am. Phone rang at 5:30 am!!
Running on empty.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Waiting on rain to quit to get pics.


----------

